# Eclipse Fehlermeldung beim Starten - Was tun?



## xSilencEx (21. Aug 2008)

Hallo Alle.

Also um es kurz zu fassen, Eclipse startet nicht mehr, ich habe eine System-Wiederherstellung durchgeführt, alles was mit Java zu tun hat vom Rechner geschmissen (auch aus der registry) und neu installiert, Eclipse neu gedownloadet, den Arbeitsspeicher ausgetauscht, Treiber jeglicher Art aktualisiert, und dieses Forum schon komplett durchsucht (den workspace löschen und durch Eclipse neu erstellen bringt nichts, weil ich nicht mal zur workspace-Auswahl gelange).

Die Fehlermeldung ist:


```
An error has occurred. See the log file
```

sowie den dazugehörigen Pfad zum Log-File

Im Log-File steht folgendes:


```
!SESSION 2008-08-21 21:51:16.755 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=I20080617-2000
java.version=1.6.0_10-rc
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-08-21 21:51:44.171
!MESSAGE An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.equinox.registry (75).
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.Activator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.equinox.registry.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1028)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.MultiSourcePackage.loadClass(MultiSourcePackage.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.Activator.start(Activator.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startAppContainer(PlatformActivator.java:47)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:32)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1074)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:616)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:299)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:489)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:321)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/sun/org/apache/xerces/internal/util/XMLAttributesImpl
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XIncludeAwareParserConfiguration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XIncludeAwareParserConfiguration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.createObject(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.createObject(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.SAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.SAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserFactoryImpl.newSAXParserImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserFactoryImpl.setFeature(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionsParser.parseManifest(ExtensionsParser.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.addContribution(ExtensionRegistry.java:1024)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.addContribution(ExtensionRegistry.java:1002)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.EclipseBundleListener.addBundle(EclipseBundleListener.java:179)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.EclipseBundleListener.processBundles(EclipseBundleListener.java:90)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.onStart(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:210)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.<init>(ExtensionRegistry.java:699)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.RegistryFactory.createRegistry(RegistryFactory.java:59)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.Activator.startRegistry(Activator.java:135)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.Activator.start(Activator.java:56)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	... 52 more
Root exception:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/sun/org/apache/xerces/internal/util/XMLAttributesImpl
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XIncludeAwareParserConfiguration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XIncludeAwareParserConfiguration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.createObject(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.createObject(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.SAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.SAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserFactoryImpl.newSAXParserImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserFactoryImpl.setFeature(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionsParser.parseManifest(ExtensionsParser.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.addContribution(ExtensionRegistry.java:1024)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.addContribution(ExtensionRegistry.java:1002)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.EclipseBundleListener.addBundle(EclipseBundleListener.java:179)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.EclipseBundleListener.processBundles(EclipseBundleListener.java:90)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.onStart(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:210)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.<init>(ExtensionRegistry.java:699)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.RegistryFactory.createRegistry(RegistryFactory.java:59)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.Activator.startRegistry(Activator.java:135)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.Activator.start(Activator.java:56)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.MultiSourcePackage.loadClass(MultiSourcePackage.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.Activator.start(Activator.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startAppContainer(PlatformActivator.java:47)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:32)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1074)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:616)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:299)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:489)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:321)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-08-21 21:51:44.191
!MESSAGE An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.equinox.app (42).
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.Activator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.equinox.app.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1028)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startAppContainer(PlatformActivator.java:47)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:32)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1074)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:616)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:299)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:489)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:321)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.equinox.registry (75).
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.Activator.start(Activator.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	... 30 more
Root exception:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.equinox.registry (75).
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.Activator.start(Activator.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startAppContainer(PlatformActivator.java:47)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:32)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1074)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:616)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:299)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:489)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:321)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.runtime 4 0 2008-08-21 21:51:44.191
!MESSAGE 
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.core.runtime.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1028)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1074)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:616)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:299)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:489)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:321)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/equinox/internal/app/CommandLineArgs
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startAppContainer(PlatformActivator.java:47)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:32)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	... 10 more
Caused by: org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter$TerminatingClassNotFoundException: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.equinox.app (42).
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 15 more
Caused by: org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.Activator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.equinox.app.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1028)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	... 25 more
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.equinox.registry (75).
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.Activator.start(Activator.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	... 30 more
Root exception:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/equinox/internal/app/CommandLineArgs
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startAppContainer(PlatformActivator.java:47)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:32)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1074)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:616)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:299)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:489)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:321)
Caused by: org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter$TerminatingClassNotFoundException: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.equinox.app (42).
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 15 more
Caused by: org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.Activator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.equinox.app.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1028)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	... 25 more
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.equinox.registry (75).
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.Activator.start(Activator.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	... 30 more

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.reconciler.dropins 4 0 2008-08-21 21:51:44.441
!MESSAGE 
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.reconciler.dropins.Activator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.equinox.p2.reconciler.dropins.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1028)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1074)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:616)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:299)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:489)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:321)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/sun/org/apache/xerces/internal/util/XMLAttributesIteratorImpl
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XIncludeAwareParserConfiguration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XIncludeAwareParserConfiguration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.createObject(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.createObject(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.SAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.SAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserFactoryImpl.newSAXParserImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserFactoryImpl.setFeature(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.persistence.XMLParser.getParser(XMLParser.java:97)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry$Parser.parse(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:453)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry$Parser.parse(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:445)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry.restore(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:337)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry.getProfileMap(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:223)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry.internalGetProfile(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:180)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry.getProfile(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:171)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.reconciler.dropins.Activator.getCurrentProfile(Activator.java:610)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.reconciler.dropins.Activator.start(Activator.java:147)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	... 10 more
Root exception:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/sun/org/apache/xerces/internal/util/XMLAttributesIteratorImpl
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XIncludeAwareParserConfiguration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XIncludeAwareParserConfiguration.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.createObject(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.ObjectFactory.createObject(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.SAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.SAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserFactoryImpl.newSAXParserImpl(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserFactoryImpl.setFeature(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.persistence.XMLParser.getParser(XMLParser.java:97)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry$Parser.parse(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:453)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry$Parser.parse(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:445)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry.restore(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:337)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry.getProfileMap(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:223)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry.internalGetProfile(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:180)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.SimpleProfileRegistry.getProfile(SimpleProfileRegistry.java:171)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.reconciler.dropins.Activator.getCurrentProfile(Activator.java:610)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.reconciler.dropins.Activator.start(Activator.java:147)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1074)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:616)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:299)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:489)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:321)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-08-21 21:51:44.461
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Unable to acquire application service. Ensure that the org.eclipse.core.runtime bundle is resolved and started (see config.ini).
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:74)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
```

Was will mir Eclipse also damit sagen (mein Latein ist hier am Ende)? Der Laptop wurde ausserdem erst vor Kurzem neu aufgesetzt. Angefangen hat es damit, dass sich Eclipse andauernd geschlossen hat ohne Vorwarnung (habe ein Class-File bearbeitet, und gerade Mal 3 Zeilen geschrieben), danach hab ich den Laptop neu gestartet und dann trat dieser Fehler auf.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

MfG

xSilencEx aKa Dennis


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2008)

Dürfte an deinem Java liegen, da er anscheinend Xerces nicht findet.
Zur Zeit scheinst du RC 10 zu verwenden. Installier dir stattdessen ein offizielles Release. Entwicklerversionen setzt man nicht in Produktivumgebungen ein.


----------



## xSilencEx (21. Aug 2008)

Hmm stimmt, hab wohl beim Java neu installieren die 10 RC erwischt, aber das erklärt mir immer noch nicht die Programm-Abstürze davor mit Update 7  :###   :bahnhof:  Da eventuell noch eine Idee woran das gelegen haben könnte?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2008)

Da würden mir dann die passenden logs helfen.
*Verschieb nach IDEs und Tools*


----------

